# HOWTO para adaptador usb wireless D-Link DWA-125

## natalizi

Baseado em informações obtidas aqui: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Debian/Dlink-DWA-125-1

1. Instalar os pacotes madwifi-ng-tools, wireless-tools, wpa_supplicant

Para o pacote wpa_supplicant utilizar use flag madwifi

2. Baixar o driver do adaptador para linux no endereço ftp://www.dlinkla.com/pub/drivers/DWA-125/

Extrair o arquivo do driver para uma pasta qualquer, por exemplo rodando o comando:

```
tar -xzvf <caminho do arquivo baixado>
```

3. Instalar o driver

Entrar na pasta do arquivo extraído e, como root, rodar os comandos:

```
make

make install
```

4. Plugar o adaptador na USB

Verificar se o módulo rt3070sta (ou semelhante) foi ativado com o comando

```
lsmod | grep rt
```

5. Reiniciar o serviço dbus

```
/etc/init.d/dbus restart
```

6. Editar o arquivo /etc/conf.d/net

O meu ficou assim (usando uma conexão wpa):

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_ra0="-Dwext"

config_ra0=( "dhcpcd" )
```

7. Criar ou editar o arquivo /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

O meu ficou assim:

```
update_config=1

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ap_scan=1

network={

    ssid="NOMEDAREDE"

    key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

    psk="SENHA"

    priority=5

}
```

8. Criar o serviço net.ra0 com o comando:

```
ln -s net.lo /etc/init.d/net.ra0
```

9. Iniciar o serviço e conectar com a rede com o comando:

```
/etc/init.d/net.ra0 restart
```

10. Configurar para inciar a conexão wifi no boot

Editar a linha abaixo no arquivo /etc/conf.d/rc

```
RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth* net.ra0"

# A opção !net.eth* evita que outras placas de rede iniciem - use apenas se souber o que faz

# A opção net.ra0 inicia o adaptador no boot, permitindo a conexão
```

----------

## xwalthari

Tem esse pacote no portage, não?

----------

## natalizi

Um pacote para o driver do adaptador eu não encontrei no portage. Os outros pacotes que citei estão no portage sim.

----------

